# Join the MacOSX.com Folding Team!



## Matrix Agent (Jun 20, 2002)

To the top of the charts!

Our team number is 10361. 

A link to the software is at this page:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Folding@Home is a program like SETI@Home, that uses disributed computing to finish complex problems, in this case, protein folding patterns.

The best part is, once we simulate enough folds we enter the scoreboard, bringing glory and fame to the MacOSX.com name! 

Everyone join! If you don't want to give up clock cycles, there's even a screen saver version of the software. There's no reason not to join the party.

If you're going to join, please post in this thread!


----------



## themacko (Jun 21, 2002)

I'll be joining the team .. once I get my Mac!  It's for a good cause, guys.  Understanding protein folding can help us better understand illnesses such as Alzheimer's, Mad Cow and other neurological disorders.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jun 21, 2002)

Thanks Macko, this thread was beginning to give me a pain in my side. 

Guess it wouldn't hurt to *Bump* this thread to the top.....


----------



## yoshi (Jun 21, 2002)

Yeah sure I'll join..

I have a spare G3/400 iMac laying around

~Yoshi


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jun 22, 2002)

Thanks!

*Bump*


----------



## Inline_guy (Jun 23, 2002)

What are you talking about.  I guess I am dumb or am missing the bigger picture.  Do you have a link to what this is all about?

Matthew

:: inlineguy.com  ::


~ EDIT ~  I just saw your link.  And I am checking it out.


----------



## Powermaster (Aug 14, 2002)

I joined


----------



## ernie (Nov 8, 2002)

There are a lot of teams with OSX int the name, I could not find Macosx.com or tem 10361, so I joined "Team MacOS X" which is team number 1971 and coming 25th. in the competition, it seemed to be the highest scoring Mac team I could find. 

http://www.teammacosx.org

This looks like a worthwhile project, a bit more practical than then the SETI project.


----------



## Greystroke (Nov 22, 2002)

i joined. yea for our team!


----------

